# Where's Earl?



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

I strongly suspect Earl is lurking about these forums desperately fighting his natural impulse to help others!

In the spirit of good clean fun...l thought it might be entertaining to speculate on what this new chapter in Earls life is all about. :grin:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

He is off somewhere helping his family and others just as much as he helped us for many many years here.


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> He is off somewhere helping his family and others just as much as he helped us for many many years here.


very true...my hope is to repay his kindness with laughter.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

He went to work at Comcast


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

scottjf8 said:


> He went to work at Comcast


Perhaps helping to perfect their long awaited TIVO platform? :lol:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Directv csr :lol:
My real guesses: PR rep or design team for HR30


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> My real guesses: PR rep or design team for HR30


I would guess that Earl's position at DirecTV is marketing-related, but he probably has input in engineering subjects as well.

Of course I'm assuming that Earl's position is actually at DirecTV, but I think that's a fairly safe assumption.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

He just left my house after re-aligning my dish...... in a white van with the DirecTV logo on the sides.

He seemed really happy, yet he kept looking at the keyboard on my desk with a strange look in his eyes..


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

So I wonder what's gonna become of the analysis of the 1,500+ results of Earl's transponder signal strength survey? Which lucky moderator is the new custodian of this info?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

barryb said:


> He just left my house after re-aligning my dish...... in a white van with the DirecTV logo on the sides.
> 
> He seemed really happy, yet he kept looking at the keyboard on my desk with a strange look in his eyes..


Did he leave you with signal strength's in the 70's & 80's like a lot of other installers?

Did you tip him?


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

@wismile,

Thanks for asking. This is one question that was bugging me a lot since finding out, mostly too late, about Earl hanging up his dish.

It might be COI for Earl to say what he's working on. I have similar issues in my work, I see NDAs all the time.

Maybe he took a military job, now works for the FBI or something more mysterious. This line, now contains


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Newly created position: CCSO: Chief Customer Service Officer (as in CEO, CFO, CTO, CMO, etc).



Jeremy W said:


> I would guess that Earl's position at DirecTV is marketing-related, but he probably has input in engineering subjects as well.
> 
> Of course I'm assuming that Earl's position is actually at DirecTV, but I think that's a fairly safe assumption.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

My guess either DirecTV or Dish Network.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

I doubt it. He said he had to give us BBS stuff entirely, not just this site.


----------



## Neural762 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmm... he had to give up technology. Got it - he's going to run a bulletin board system (the cork and push-pin kind) for the Amish.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I can clear one aspect up... He's happily returning to a job doing more computer programming.

After he gets back from 2 weeks in Tahiti, Hawaii, and, of course, Disneyland  (Ok, I just made this part up.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

(N)ational (S)cience (A)cademy.....


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Search on keyword EARL in any HR2X


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

I suspect he will use an assumed name when coming here to read. Tom is he programming computers for D*


----------



## tekko27 (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe we will be seeing a new DOD series "Where in the world is Earl Bonovich?"

Hey, it could happen!


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> I suspect he will use an assumed name when coming here to read. Tom is he programming computers for D*


Or better yet maybe he is programming the future software for our DVR's


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

How odd is it that I feel a real sadness that he's gone, and because I was working I missed saying goodbye in the official thread?  Not odd at all, because he touched us all, and shall be missed.

*sigh*

I miss him already.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope at some point it can be made public what he is doing. I see no reason that it should be a secret forever, unless it has something to do with national security or some such.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> I missed saying goodbye in the official thread?


I just read it to and went to post only to find the thread locked  I just hope he is happy in what ever his future endeavors may be.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

My guess is that he has some type of job at Directv.


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe he's gone to work with Tivolutionary in some sort of think tank/witness protection program for DVR gurus???


----------



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Dish Network wooed him away from Directv!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I can clear one aspect up... *He's happily returning to a job doing more computer programming.*
> 
> After he gets back from 2 weeks in Tahiti, Hawaii, and, of course, Disneyland  (Ok, I just made this part up.)
> 
> ...


He's implementing DLB on the HR2x models, thus, reducing daily posts crying for DLB. :lol:


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Gonna miss Earl.

But for the life of me, I can't understand what kind of job would make the ability to post on a website impossible. Must be one heck of an NDA he has to sign. 

Good Luck to him in his new position.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Tom Robertson said:


> After he gets back from 2 weeks in Tahiti, Hawaii, and, of course, Disneyland  (Ok, I just made this part up.)


Of course you did. Two weeks isn't nearly long enough for Tahiti and/or Hawaii and far too long for Disneyanything.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> Did he leave you with signal strength's in the 70's & 80's like a lot of other installers?
> 
> Did you tip him?


He pulled an 85.7356, and I -always- tip for anything over 85. I think he knew that.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

My guess is him being a software engineer along with all the work he's done here DirecTV probably brought him in house officially some way. I hope so anyway maybe DLB just might happen. Secret menu code in a future CE?  wondertwinpowersactivateDLB

Conflict of interest ... quitting here cold turkey... 

Maybe he will be the in house contact to the mods here now as well.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

He's inside my DVR. He says hello.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

You guys are all wrong here...

He'll be replacing Rex Grossman as da Bears new QB. :lol:


----------



## danman71 (Nov 21, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> You guys are all wrong here...
> 
> He'll be replacing Rex Grossman as da Bears new QB. :lol:


He could only be better ! :lol:


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

The next CE will provide the answer. Search for code IWANTMYEARL and hold all front panel buttons for 25 minutes.


----------



## JayB (Mar 19, 2007)

Personally, I think D* has wired up his brain directly to their systems to run the whole sheebang. Kinda ala Spocks Brain.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

I can imagine someone conjuring up pictures of Earl waving in various locations around the globe, and near D11.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Wheres Earl?


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl bought the now Defunct AMC 14 from Echostar and is starting his own DBS.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Maybe he found a place where you can buy gas for under $2.00/gallon?

Maybe he is on the Lost Island?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> How odd is it that I feel a real sadness that he's gone


Not odd at all, I feel the same way.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl's efforts here at DBStalk will be reflected in each of us for a long, long time. 

I've reopened Earl's going away thread for those that were unavailable to see it before.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I think he is driving D11 to its safe parking spot and will hang out up there till D12 gets parked.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Earl went to work for Sea Launch......

Picture credit to DennisG


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Not odd at all, I feel the same way.


+1 Almost like someone died.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> How odd is it that I feel a real sadness that he's gone, and because I was working I missed saying goodbye in the official thread?  Not odd at all, because he touched us all, and shall be missed.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I miss him already.


Ya know when I read Earls swan song posts I was shocked at first....but I have to agree that there seems to be something missing now. Earl was like a solid foundation here that seemed to anchor the board.
Does that make sense? I mean, and no offense to the mods, I felt that Earl *was* DBSTalk.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> How odd is it that I feel a real sadness that he's gone





Jeremy W said:


> Not odd at all, I feel the same way.


+1


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

he's digitized inside his HR20, like Jeff Bridges in Tron.


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Wheres Earl?


I say this in the spirit of fun to honor one of Earl's most common misspellings:

Wouldn't the Where's Earl? picture be more appropriately titled Were's Earl?


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

PhilipDC said:


> I say this in the spirit of fun to honor one of Earl's most common misspellings:
> 
> Wouldn't the Where's Earl? picture be more appropriately titled Were's Earl?


over 28,000 posts and you want proper spelling an grammar too? :lol:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

PhilipDC said:


> I say this in the spirit of fun to honor one of Earl's most common misspellings:
> 
> Wouldn't the Where's Earl? picture be more appropriately titled Were's Earl?


Or did he brake his computer


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Or, if Earl lives on the South Side of Chicago, it could be "whar's Earl".


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Who's next in line to be top poster on the site now?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

ITrot said:


> Who's next in line to be top poster on the site now?


Tom Robertson


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> he's digitized inside his HR20, like Jeff Bridges in Tron.


In a similar vein, I think he's figured out that the world is just an internet forum and he's gone Neo on us.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Perhaps he needs to work on his list. Hey, Earl, say hello to Crabman for me.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

wismile said:


> over 28,000 posts and you want proper spelling *an *grammar too? :lol:


Unintentional pun?


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Or better yet maybe he is programming the future software for our DVR's


Then let's hope that DirecTV hires a spelling and grammar proof reader just for Earl. I'd hate to see some of his spelling and grammar end up on the HR2x menu system!


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

Can anyone please post the latest TLE's on Earl's location?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

DBSTalk day 2 A.E. (After Earl)..........

Why did his Avatar suddenly disappear? Was that required by the Mods.?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

TomF said:


> Then let's hope that DirecTV hires a spelling and grammar proof reader just for Earl. I'd hate to see some of his spelling and grammar end up on the HR2x menu system!


But if it did then we would know for sure where he went.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

TomF said:


> Then let's hope that DirecTV hires a spelling and grammar proof reader just for Earl. I'd hate to see some of his spelling and grammar end up on the HR2x menu system!


New menu item in HR2x:

Dual.... live.... buffers.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Why did his Avatar suddenly disappear? Was that required by the Mods.?


When an account is closed out, all of the custom information gets deleted.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

he liked the idea of "xstreamhd", maybe he got a job with them


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> Tom Robertson


Thanks, but Stuart "The Shadow" Sweet has been out posting me for 6 months.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> When an account is closed out, all of the custom information gets deleted.


Too bad it had to be closed. It would have been nice to "retire" it like they do numbers for athletes.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice avatar



mhayes70 said:


> My guess is that he has some type of job at Directv.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I have it on good authority that he is now on the ISS with no broadband access. DirecTV put him up there so if there is a problem with the new satellite, he can jet pack over to it and fix it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm bet he get a job as QA for Directv after his reviews, tests and posts here.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Not odd at all, I feel the same way.





AirRocker said:


> +1


+2

Very odd feeling.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

tiger2005 said:


> +2
> 
> Very odd feeling.


same here


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Or did he brake his computer


 That's better then the first one.
:lol:


----------



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

He is on his way to El Segundo, CA to be the head of the Set-Top Receiver Development Team. 
This is probably moving weekend and he just finished loading his U-Haul.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He is pure QA guy. He must work in QA dept for customer's benefits.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I can clear one aspect up... He's happily returning to a job doing more computer programming.
> 
> After he gets back from 2 weeks in Tahiti, Hawaii, and, of course, Disneyland  (Ok, I just made this part up.)
> 
> ...


That would explain why he was looking for information on JBoss recently for a DB project. I'm going out on a limb then and assuming that had something to do with his new job.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Too bad it had to be closed. It would have been nice to "retire" it like they do numbers for athletes.


We can retire old #15114 :grin:


----------

